# Dämpferaufnahme verbogen?



## mille85 (23. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir einen neuen Dämpfer zugelegt und wollte den heute in mein Rad einbauen (Commencal Supreme DH V3). Laut Hersteller sind die Dämpferbuchsen 22,2x10. Wenn ich am Rad messe sind es aber nur 21,4... (oben und unten!!!)
Vorher war der FOX RC4 drin, auch wenn ich an dem Messe komme ich nur auf 21,...

Kann es sein, dass die Aufnahme am Rahmen verbogen sind? Eigentlich sind die ja relativ massiv, hat da wer ähnliche Erfahrungen? Habe den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft...

Würde mich ja gar nicht stören, Buchsen in der Länge gibt es aber nicht


----------

